
Chart: Brexit Costs Nearly Match UK's Total EU Contributions - laktak
https://www.statista.com/chart/20544/forecast-cost-of-brexit-compared-to-the-uks-eu-budget-contributions/
======
frereubu
Remember that the UK's contributions weren't just going into a black hole, so
this isn't a zero-sum game. The UK also received an enormous amount back for
those contributions despite being a net contributor, such as EU project
funding in deprived areas, access to the single market, a strong position in
global trade deals as part of the EU negotiating team and so on. The sums are
much, much worse if you take that into account.

~~~
uncle_j
What people keep on forgetting is that Leaving the EU was never about money.
Micheal Caine said it best "I'd rather be a poor master than a rich slave".

~~~
CaptainZapp
Well, then what about that

 _350 Million£ a week for the NHS_ bus the Brexiters were so proud of
displaying?

If that's not about money I'm not sure what is.

~~~
uncle_j
Nobody I know who voted leave ever mentions the bus. Sure it was part of the
"Leave Campaign" but that doesn't mean it is why people voted.

[https://ukandeu.ac.uk/research-papers/peoples-stated-
reasons...](https://ukandeu.ac.uk/research-papers/peoples-stated-reasons-for-
voting-leave-or-remain/)

Note the Bus or the NHS isn't mentioned.

------
waisbrot
Calling this a "chart" is a bit of a stretch. Several sentences and a picture
of two flags.

------
samwillis
There are already comments on this post about leave voting people having no
brain or being stupid. This is exactly the kind of rhetoric that only makes
the situation worse! Let’s not forget that over half the country voted for it,
calling these voters stupid only makes the divisions in what has become a
divided country worse.

We have to except the decision has been made and move forward. Continuing to
argue about who was right and wrong only holds us back, and I say that as a
passionate remain voter. Let’s make the best of the new direction the country
has taken!

~~~
Piskvorrr
I take this as a proof that it is an immense Monty Python sketch.

"Let's not bicker and argue about who killed whom: this is supposed to be a
_happy_ celebration!" ;)

------
CHsurfer
I came away with a very negative reaction to this infographic. I mean
visually, not the data. Some how I come away feeling very underwhelmed. The
embedded flags, which are at the same height, draw my eye and make it harder
to gauge the relative heights of the bars. Also, there is too little white
space between the subheading and the graphic. Same for the footnote. I'm far
from a competent graphic designer, but I think Statista could have done better
with this one.

------
wastedhours
Brexit isn't about economics, macro-economics rarely has an influence at the
individual level. It's the story that wraps around the numbers and emotion
that's important.

That's why Leave won. Not about net contributions, billions for science
experiments most people don't understand. It won on the back of "money for
more nurses to take care of your nan", "control of our borders to stop
illegals taking your mate Dan's job".

So for an anecdote: if the UK pulls out of the EU data-roaming regulations,
I'd have spent more on mobile data in just one holiday last year than my
yearly total EU contribution from my tax (and that's with a very fair operator
travel plan).

